# Video Controller (VGA Compatible) Hardware Conflict in Device Manager?



## AlandisN (Jan 18, 2010)

Recently, video games have been crashing a lot. Under "Other Devices," Video Controller (VGA Compatible) has a yellow exclamation point. When I try to reinstall the driver, Windows Update can't find it. I get a new hardware wizard every time I reboot. I have an Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 in the machine with up-to-date drivers. I'm running XP. Help. ;_;


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

AlandisN said:


> Recently, video games have been crashing a lot. *Under "Other Devices," Video Controller (VGA Compatible) has a yellow exclamation point*. When I try to reinstall the driver, Windows Update can't find it. I get a new hardware wizard every time I reboot. I have an Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 in the machine with up-to-date drivers. I'm running XP. Help. ;_;


Are you sure the driver for your card is installed?
From what you have posted it is not.

Is this the driver you have installed?
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_175.19_whql.html

Bill


----------



## AlandisN (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes, that's the one. There's an exe on my desktop. I ran it, it installed, it asked me to reboot. Did all the above. And I have the Nvidia control panel and stuff on my task bar.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you ID this error for me?
Please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have

Bill


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello!
I just want to suggest that you first uninstall graphic card drivers from your system completely.
Go to *Add/Remove Programs* and uninstall graphic card drivers.
To be 100% sure you have uninstalled graphic card drivers, you can use *DriverSwipper*:

Driver Swipper download link

After you uninstall graphic card drivers, reboot the system and then install drivers which *BCCOMP* has provided...
But do not go through *Update driver* section, but install it by launching .exe file...
When *Found New Hardware Wizard* pops up, click cancel and launch .exe file which you have on Desktop instead...

I hope this will help you mate...


----------



## AlandisN (Jan 18, 2010)

I have no idea how to use the program you gave me. I uninstalled "Nvidia Drivers" through add and remove programs and rebooted when prompted to. When I run Drvier Sweeper, 7 things display:

ATI - Display
Creative - Sound
Microsoft - Mouse
NVIDIA - Chipset
NVIDIA - Display
NVIDIA - PhysX
Realtek - Sound

What do I do?


----------



## AlandisN (Jan 18, 2010)

My sound is acting funny since I've uninstalled the video drivers. When I try to do things like scroll in chrome, I get scratching noises through my speakers if I have music playing. This may be normal when operating without an installed graphics driver. 

Also, this may help someone [see attached].


----------



## AlandisN (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh BCCOMP. I have TWO Video Controller (VGA Compatible)'s now that I uninstalled the Nvidia drivers. They are both are listed under Other Devices, and both have yellow exclamations. 

PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_6325&SUBSYS_71981462&REV_00\4&3525EC23&1&0008
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0322&SUBSYS_01AD196E&REV_A1\3&61AAA01&0&30


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

What is the exact make and model of this computer?
*Did you run Drive Sweeper. If not DO NOT RUN IT (yet)*
You are showing two display drivers (Which I thought was the issue)
One is probably the Nvidia FX card and the ON-Board ATI Card


----------



## AlandisN (Jan 18, 2010)

It's probably even worse than that BCCOMP. The onboard is a SiS 651. I then threw in an ATI card [9200... or 9600.. I can't even remember]. I took that out later, and put in the current Nvidia; I probably never properly uninstalled the ATI drivers, since I know little about drivers. The computer is a Medion.

EDIT: And yes, I ran driver sweeper already. The results of that scan are listed in a prior post, the first of the triple post above.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Medion what?
There should be a serial number on the tower some where.
Please post it if you find it.

Also please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have


----------



## AlandisN (Jan 18, 2010)

AlandisN said:


> Oh BCCOMP. I have TWO Video Controller (VGA Compatible)'s now that I uninstalled the Nvidia drivers. They are both are listed under Other Devices, and both have yellow exclamations.
> 
> PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_6325&SUBSYS_71981462&REV_00\4&3525EC23&1&0008
> PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0322&SUBSYS_01AD196E&REV_A1\3&61AAA01&0&30


Model: 8314b
S/N: 41567020011269


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Are these the only errors you have in the Device Manager?


> Originally Posted by *AlandisN *
> Oh BCCOMP. I have TWO Video Controller (VGA Compatible)'s now that I uninstalled the Nvidia drivers. They are both are listed under Other Devices, and both have yellow exclamations.
> 
> PCI\VEN_1039&DEV_6325&SUBSYS_71981462&REV_00\4&3525EC23&1&0008
> PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0322&SUBSYS_01AD196E&REV_A1\3&61AAA01&0&30


Bill


----------



## AlandisN (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes. Those are the only yellow exclamation points displayed in Device Manager (two Video Controllers).


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Enter the BIOS and disable the ON-Board Video
Then reinstall the Nvidia Graphics Driver
Check the Device Manager for any errors
Post any errors you have.
Bill


----------



## AlandisN (Jan 18, 2010)

BCCOMP said:


> *Enter the BIOS and disable the ON-Board Video*
> Then reinstall the Nvidia Graphics Driver
> Check the Device Manager for any errors
> Post any errors you have.
> Bill


How? lol.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,

I am assumiong you are using the Nvidia card for your graphics display.

To enter the BIOS:
Shut down the computer and reboot
At the very beginning of the boot up you may "see" Press Del, F1 or F2 (or similar) to enter Setup (or BIOS)

If you get to Windows you have gone to far.

Once in the Setup (BIOS) the on-board video is usually under the Advance tab.
Disable it or post the options you have.
Save and exit the BIOS.

The computer will reboot.
Once booted into windows install the Nvidia driver:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_175.19_whql.html

The issue you are having (two VGA errors) is you have both the On-Board and the nvidia card enabled. This can cause conflicts, but I am not totally sure this is causing your system crashes.

The on-board video is an SIS integrated (on-board).
It is not needed if you have an additional video card installed.

If you wish to have this driver you can find it here:
http://www.sis.com/download/

Select: XP
Select: IGP Graphics Driver
Select: SIS650 & SIS740 series
File Name: uvga3_373.zip

Let us know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## AlandisN (Jan 18, 2010)

Doing this from my cell phone:

Nothing was in advanced bios cept booting stuff. However the following came up in "Integrated Peripherals" All the -'s had changeable options such as disabled or auto/both.

SiS OnChip IDE device
-Internal PCI/IDE 
-IDE Primary Master PIO
-IDE Primary Slave PIO
-IDE Secondary Master PIO
-IDE Secondary Slave PIO
-Primary Master Ultra DMA
-pri slave, sec master, sec slave Ultra DMA.
-IDE DMA transfer access

SiS OnChip PCI Device
-OnBoard USB Controller
-USB Keyboard Support
-OnBoard sound function
-OnBoard LAN Function
-OnBoard 1394 function

Onboard SuperIO Device
-Onboard FDC Controller
-Onboard Serial Prot 1
-Onboard Parallel Port
-Parallel Port Mode
-ePP Mode select
-ECP Mode Use DMA
-Game Port Address
-Midi Port Address
-Midi Port IRQ

Init Display First: (set to PCI slot)

What do I change?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Init Display First: (set to PCI slot)
What other options are listed for this?
Bill


----------



## AlandisN (Jan 18, 2010)

The other option was AGP.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I am not totally sure of what motherboard you have.
Some motherboards will have the option to disable ON-Board video.
It appears yours does not.
Set it to AGP
Your Nvidia card is a AGP card so it should be the Init (Initial) Display device.
Save and Exit the BIOS
Install the Nvidia Driver

Enter the Device Manager
Under Display Adapters you should "see" your Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 

If you still have the other "VGA Controller" error (you may) in the Device Manager install this driver:
http://www.sis.com/download/

Accept Agreement if prompted

Select: XP
Select: IGP Graphics Driver
Select: SIS650 & SIS740 series
File Name: uvga3_373.zip

Check the Device Manager again to make sure you have no errors
Post any if you do

Let us know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## AlandisN (Jan 18, 2010)

The Nvidia card is a PCI. When I first boot, I get a little screen that shows the stats of the board, right before the boot screen. It's listed as a 256mb pci board. 

Supporting this, when set to AGP, the computer became inoperable due to lack of monitor display. I had to switch the monitor cable to the onboard slot to go back and fix. I'm currently set to PCI and am booting with the monitor connected to the gfx board again.

I'm going to attempt to install the drivers and disable the extra video controller via device manager. I don't believe getting sis drivers is necessary if I'm not booting from the onboard sis 651, but I'll do it if this doesn't solve the problem.


----------



## AlandisN (Jan 18, 2010)

After installing the drivers, I see the Nvidia card under my Display in Device Manager. I disabled the video controller that was yellow exclamation'd. I think this is as good as it's going to get; the video games are running normally so far.


----------

